# Advice on a Schubert Symphony Set



## AClockworkOrange

I've decided to investigate Scubert's symphoes but I am unsure where to start.

Looking at Amazon, I have narrowed it down to two:
- Claudio Abbado/Chamber Orchestra of Europe
- Istvan Kertesz/Wiener Philharmoniker 

My difficulty is simple, whilst the latter gets more reviews in a positive light overall compared to the mixed response on Amazon (do not understand the language of the positive review of the two) of the Abbado, I am a fan of Abbado. 

Age of the recording is not an issue as on of my favourite conductors is Furtwangler and his output is obvious aged and much of it (well what I have anyhow) is mono (I must admit to being surprised and impressed by much of the sound quality considering the recordings age).

Can anyone offer any insight as to which may be the better choice? I'm open to other suggestions if I have overlooked anyone but the two above are the most accessible to me.

Thanks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is the better option. All the symphonies (terrific recording) plus chamber music and lieder (12 CDs total) for just over $30.


----------



## realdealblues

I have several sets of Complete Schubert Symphonies:
Marriner, Bohm, Bruggen, Muti, Harnoncourt, Karajan, Menuhin, Blomstedt

For a quick paced "Fiery" set I recommend Muti.
For a slower paced "Grandiose" set I recommend Bohm.
For the best of both worlds (and probably what Schubert had in mind) I still think the best recordings are from Harnoncourt.

Seems like the Abbado set won a Gramophone award back in the 80's, however; Abbado always seems less "emotionally charged" than others and never seems to look below the surface.

The Kertesz is a good historical set worth listening too.

I usually ask, How do you like your Beethoven? Do you like it Quick & Fiery or Slow & Grand? Do you like it "Massive" sounding or "Smaller" and tighter sounding? 

More than likely if you like Abbado's Beethoven than you will probably like Abbado's Schubert. If you like Bohm's Beethoven then you will like Bohm's Schubert, etc.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thank you both for your feedback.

Realdealblues, the question about Beethoven is quite interesting. I have never heard Abbado's Beethoven.

To cut a long story short, as far as conductors go Furtwangler and Barenboim were my introduction to Classical Music. Although I have branched out where I truly love a composers music Daniel Barenboim was my introduction to Bruckner, Brahms and Tchaikovsky's Symphonies (4-6). I branched out in Furtwangler and Gunter Wand on Brucker but I am not looking to explore Tchaikovsky and Brahms just yet. I am still digesting the Barenboim sets. 

I notice on Amazon UK that there is a Schubert Cycle on Sony which has my interest piqued. As I cannot find a full set by Furtwangler, this may be one way to go.

That said, the Bohm and Harnoncourt also look interesting too. 

I'm going to have to give this some thought and more research.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'd go with the Abbado out of the two you've got in mind, but you can make up your own mind.


----------



## realdealblues

Just as a note. The Barenboim Schubert set on Sony is done with a Larger Modern Orchestra instead of the Smaller "Historically Correct" Orchestra. Blomstedt and Bohm did it this way as well. BIG Orchestra sound.

Where the more historically correct Abbado or Marriner with a smaller orchestra sounds lighter and more "Chamber" like to me.

It's not necessarily wrong in my book, just different and again comes back to what kind of recordings you like. That's why I said, Do you like Massive sounding or Smaller and tighter sounding?

I do the same thing with Mozart. I like my Mozart "quick paced" and "jovial" so I love Trevor Pinnock with Neville Marriner right behind. Bohm's complete Mozart while having great sound, is too slow and majestic for me. It's all a matter of taste. Neither is wrong in my opinion, just depends on what you like.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I myself have wanted the Bruggen set for quite some time - I've read some good things about it. Now that Universal seem to be re-releasing vast quantities of previous big-label repertoire in box sets I hope this particular set (originally on Philips) sees the light again before too long.


----------



## realdealblues

elgars ghost said:


> I myself have wanted the Bruggen set for quite some time - I've read some good things about it. Now that Universal seem to be re-releasing vast quantities of previous big-label repertoire in box sets I hope this particular set (originally on Philips) sees the light again before too long.


Over the past few years I've really developed a real enjoyment for Period Instrument recordings. I have listen to the Bruggen set more frequently in recent years and I enjoy it more and more each time.

I agree that it needs to be re-released in vast quantities. A set like this should never be unavailable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the better option. All the symphonies (terrific recording) plus chamber music and lieder (12 CDs total) for just over $30.


I wasn't aware of this. I'm listening on Spotify. It's very enjoyable.


----------



## Delicious Manager

For a traditional, modern-instrument set, the old Dresden Staaskapelle/Wolfgang Sawallisch set on Philips is hard to beat.
If you want a period-instrument set, try The Hanover Band with Roy Goodman.


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the better option. All the symphonies (terrific recording) plus chamber music and lieder (12 CDs total) for just over $30.


I took that off my wishlist, but if you give the quality a thumbs up, I think I'll put it back on


----------



## realdealblues

Delicious Manager said:


> For a traditional, modern-instrument set, the old Dresden Staaskapelle/Wolfgang Sawallisch set on Philips is hard to beat.


I forgot I had the Sawallisch set too. I don't know that there's much that Sawallisch couldn't do well. I got to see him guest conduct Beethoven's 3rd probably close to 10 years ago in Grand Rapids. Great show.


----------



## bigshot

Marriner's Schubert is pretty special. I have Abbado, Muti and Bohm, and smatterings of the rest, but Marriner's Unfinished and Great are desert island choices for me. Haven't heard Kertesz, but I love his Dvorak.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After much thought and listening to samples I have opted for the Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. From the samples it sounds really interesting and short of a Furtwangler cycle being suddenly discovered, should be just what I'm looking for. The Bohm cycle was really tempting I must admit but the Harnoncourt edged ahead thanks to the samples. This will be entering mŷ stereo as soon as it arrives.

I also picked up a CD of impromptus performed by Alfred Bredel with a gift card which has proven a great find. I had not heard of Alfred Brendel prior to this, picking the disc on the basis of hearing another pianist perform one of the pieces on the radio but I shall certainly keep him in mind in the future, particularly when it comes exploring more of Schuberts piano pieces.

Again, thank you all for your input.


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> After much thought and listening to samples I have opted for the Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. From the samples it sounds really interesting and short of a Furtwangler cycle being suddenly discovered, should be just what I'm looking for. The Bohm cycle was really tempting I must admit but the Harnoncourt edged ahead thanks to the samples. This will be entering mŷ stereo as soon as it arrives.
> 
> I also picked up a CD of impromptus performed by Alfred Bredel with a gift card which has proven a great find. I had not heard of Alfred Brendel prior to this, picking the disc on the basis of hearing another pianist perform one of the pieces on the radio but I shall certainly keep him in mind in the future, particularly when it comes exploring more of Schuberts piano pieces.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your input.


Congrats. I'm sure will enjoy the Harnoncourt set.

Also, Alfred Brendel is best known for his Beethoven piano sonatas which he recorded in their entirety 3 different times. They do have a box set out with his recordings of Schubert's piano works as well. He also did a very nice job of recording all of Mozart's Piano Concertos years ago that I still listen to with some regularity. I have most of all of his recordings and while he didn't record all of Schubert's piano works, what he did record was pretty enjoyable.

I first heard Brendel's 3rd cycle of Beethoven sonatas and pretty much dismissed him. Later on I liked his Schubert & Mozart so I gave him another try. I listened to his 1st cycle of Beethoven sonata's and didn't think much of that set either. Years later after carefully listening to his 2nd cycle of Beethoven sonatas I have found a new appreciation for him. He was known as "the thinking man's Beethoven" and his 2nd cycle makes much better sense to me and I at least think I understand what people meant by that now. While I still prefer Gilels for Beethoven, the box set they have out now of Brendel's 2nd Cycle of Beethoven Sonatas along with the Beethoven's 5 Piano Concertos is a very good "budget" buy if you become more interested in Brendel.


----------



## Novelette

Readealblues, I fully agree with your praises of the Harnoncourt recordings.

The recording quality is simply excellent, and H. avoids the excessive Romanticizing of one such as Simon Rattle. And there is absolutely nothing lost in the "historical" orchestral size.


----------



## DavidA

Carlos Kleiber's disc of 3 & 8 is certainly very interesting.


----------



## bigshot

I don't think there's anything wrong with "romanticizing" Schubert. It's some of the most melodious and beautiful music ever written.


----------



## Bruce

I'm not sure I can offer a great deal of help, since I have not listened to many different artists' recordings of Schubert's symphonies. However, I have a recording by Karajan of his first four, and enjoy it very much. I have listened to several other conductors' recordings of the first symphony, and I prefer Karajan over the others. Sound is good, but what pleases me most about the Karajan recording is the sound balance.


----------



## KRoad

I find the Barenboim & the BPO cycle (Sony) to be very good.


----------



## Templeton

elgars ghost said:


> I myself have wanted the Bruggen set for quite some time - I've read some good things about it. Now that Universal seem to be re-releasing vast quantities of previous big-label repertoire in box sets I hope this particular set (originally on Philips) sees the light again before too long.


Just resurrecting this thread, as I am looking for another Schubert set (I have the Wand one) and wondered whether anybody has any further thoughts. I also noted that the Bruggen set, mentioned by Elgar's Ghost, was finally released in 2015.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Symphonies-Orchestra-18th-Century/dp/B00OZ1QBW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457859450&sr=8-1&keywords=schubert+bruggen

Over the past few months, I have been finding that Karl Böhm's interpretations of most of the classical composers have tended to be my favourites, so would be grateful for the thoughts of those that have heard them

Thanks, in advance, for any thoughts.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Gunter Wand -

Buy this and you'll also get Brucker, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann and a few other goodies thrown in for good measure. And check out the ridiculously low price.

Plus it's absolutely amazing. Probably my favourite Schubert performances.


----------



## bigshot

Muti and Bohm cover it.


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> Muti and Bohm cover it.


Excellent choices :tiphat:


----------



## Templeton

MagneticGhost said:


> Gunter Wand -
> 
> Buy this and you'll also get Brucker, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann and a few other goodies thrown in for good measure. And check out the ridiculously low price.
> 
> Plus it's absolutely amazing. Probably my favourite Schubert performances.
> 
> View attachment 82473


Thanks MG. This is actually the Schubert cycle that I currently own, in this particular set too. I agree that it's one of the very best value box sets on the market, with some wonderful recordings. Personally, I prefer this Bruckner cycle to the later one with the BPO but am probably in the minority on this one.


----------



## Templeton

bigshot said:


> Muti and Bohm cover it.


Thanks bigshot. I hadn't considered Muti, so will check this one out too but will definitely purchase the Böhm cycle shortly.

Postscript: Just checked Amazon and with the Muti available at under £8, snapped it up, so thanks again.


----------



## Pugg

Templeton said:


> Thanks bigshot. I hadn't considered Muti, so will check this one out too but will definitely purchase the Böhm cycle shortly.
> 
> Postscript: Just checked Amazon and with the Muti available at under £8, snapped it up, so thanks again.


You won't be disappointed :tiphat:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Listen to what your ears tell you and take note of how relaxed your body feels, rather than necessarily going with your favorite conductor or what the critics say. I previously owned the Kertesz, but in spite of the fact I had never been a big fan of Mehta, I started listening to _his_ Schubert Symphony readings and found them both easier on my ears AND more musical/relaxing than the Kertesz performances---and Kertesz is one of my favorite conductors!


----------



## Judith

Love my Marriner set with the ASMF.


----------



## Granate

Hmm. I'm now interested. I'm busy with challenges for R.Strauss, Beethoven and Wagner, but Schubert Symphonies could come next.

Right now I'm writing down preferred sets like:

Abbado ChOE
Barenboim BPO
Blomstedt SKD
Böhm BPO
Brüggen 18thC
Harnoncourt RCO
Kertész WPO
Marriner SMiF
Muti WPO
Sawallisch SKD
Davis SKD*?*
Dausgaard SChO*?*

I would add to them the Karajan BPO EMI/Warner (because I have the CDs) and Nott Bamberger (I'm liking a lot his Mahler set).

Am I leaving anything important out?
And what do you think of spare recordings of No.7 'Great' and No.8 'Unfinished'?


----------



## Merl

Dont forget Menuhin, Goodman, Minkowski, Halasz, Maag,Wand and Immerseel!


----------



## wkasimer

> Right now I'm writing down preferred sets like:
> 
> Abbado ChOE
> Barenboim BPO
> Blomstedt SKD
> Böhm BPO
> Brüggen 18thC
> Harnoncourt RCO
> Kertész WPO
> Marriner SMiF
> Muti WPO
> Sawallisch SKD
> Davis SKD?
> Dausgaard SChO?


I've heard all of these, and the only ones I've actually kept around are Kertesz, Bruggen, and Davis. I haven't heard all of Dausgaard's yet, but really like what I've heard - I'll probably buy it when it's boxed up on reissue. I find the others too buttoned-up for my taste. Davis is, too, but the orchestral playing is pretty extraordinary.



> Am I leaving anything important out?


Immerseel, perhaps.



> And what do you think of spare recordings of No.7 'Great' and No.8 'Unfinished'?


Munch/BSO, and Bruno Weil's recording of the two symphonies.


----------



## realdealblues

It's interesting how personal tastes change. I see my comments from 5 years ago when I liked more Period performances and just want to do a face palm because now I can't stand them when it comes Schubert.

For a complete Schubert cycle these days I stick with Muti or Blomstedt as my two favorites.

As for recordings of just The Great and Unfinished Symphonies. Munch, Jochum, Wand, Karajan, Bernstein all get heavy rotation.


----------



## Merl

Interesting that someone mentioned "buttoned up" performances. The most common criticism of certain Schubert cycles is that they are too slow, pompous or stiff. I used to think that about Davis' set but when you listen the joyful music-making sweeps you along. It's grand but is a superb set. If I want zippier ill happily put on Menuhin or Immerseel. Like my LvB cycles, I don't have an all-time fave but there are many to admire. Bruggen and Davis have been getting some serious listens recently.


----------



## Mal

realdealblues said:


> I usually ask, How do you like your Beethoven? Do you like it Quick & Fiery or Slow & Grand? Do you like it "Massive" sounding or "Smaller" and tighter sounding?


Are those my only options?  I have two boxes, to get Walter's Medium paced & Lyrical approach in the even symphonies, and Karjan 63's Quick & Grand approach in the odd.

With Schubert I own, and like, Sinopoli's Slow & Grand in 8, Furtwangler's Quick & Grand in 9, and Menuhin's Quick & Jovial approach in the early symphonies. I don't have a box set, isn't one I would recommend. I listened through the bits of Harnoncourt's box that Spotify gives us, thought he was quite exciting, but a bit Heavy & Heartless, so nothing to supplement what I have already. I think his Beethoven box is better, the best modern set, but trumped in all symphonies by Walter + Karajan.

Is there any one box of Schubert, or any composer, that is fully satisfactory? I'd only buy a box of Schubert if it had at least one "must have" performance, several interesting supplements, and was the price of one CD, or less...


----------



## Mal

... I might buy Masur/LGO's Mendelssohn set on these principles (but I gotta have Maag's 3, so a box isn't gonna cut it all the way ...)


----------



## Merl

Minkowski's set is also a winner for me capped by a glorious account of the 'Great'. As period performances go it's big, bold and beautifully played. Opinion is divided about it but I think its superb. Minkowski brings out details I'd not even noticed before.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Amazon download $7.99. The only one I need.


----------



## DarkAngel

Merl said:


> Minkowski's set is also a winner for me capped by a glorious account of the 'Great'. As period performances go it's big, bold and beautifully played. Opinion is divided about it but I think its superb. Minkowski brings out details I'd not even noticed before.


If you like the Minkowski (as do I) the new set in same style from Jonathan Nott is really great SACD hybrid....try to ignore the "scruffy" graphics, put it in the buy basket for sure!


----------



## Granate

DarkAngel said:


> If you like the Minkowski (as do I) the new set in same style from Jonathan Nott is really great SACD hybrid....try to ignore the "scruffy" graphics, put it in the buy basket for sure!


I'm not buying anything phisical without listening first (and of course, all the rest). But his *Mahler set* is seriously tempting me, even if it's twice the price of a complete set. Probably an investment for the future (when I own a SACD player). However, I can hear alternatives in proper stereo that pretty much cover what he does (up to date, Bertini).

By the way, I really like that box design.


----------



## DarkAngel

Granate said:


> I'm not buying anything phisical without listening first (and of course, all the rest). But his *Mahler set* is seriously tempting me, even if it's twice the price of a complete set. Probably an investment for the future (when I own a SACD player). However, I can hear alternatives in proper stereo that pretty much cover what he does (up to date, Bertini).
> 
> By the way, I really like that box design.


The Nott Schubert set is available to preview on Spotify but not Tidal........

I also have his Mahler hybrid SACD set which I quite like even if not a mandatory must have. The smaller labels like Tudor tend to be more expensive plus SACD hybrid format both push the price up


----------



## Merl

DarkAngel said:


> If you like the Minkowski (as do I) the new set in same style from Jonathan Nott is really great SACD hybrid....try to ignore the "scruffy" graphics, put it in the buy basket for sure!


I have the Nott cycle on my hard drive. Yep, it's really good.


----------



## DarkAngel

Merl said:


> I have the Nott cycle on my hard drive. Yep, it's really good.


I played the entire set last couple days, great vibrant performance and excellent SACD hybrid sound, win win for us!


----------



## APL

I have heard some recordings from different conductors, (Sir Colin Davis , Hogwood etc) but I like István Kertesz.
Who others would you recommend to ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Josquin13

Here's my overview:

Among the older, more traditional sets, the Decca cycle from Kertesz is excellent, I agree, but I've also liked the Schubert symphony cycles from conductors Wolfgang Sawallisch and Herbert Blomstedt--both with the Staatskapelle Dresden. With that said, I should acknowledge that the Staatskapelle Dresden is my favorite orchestra in the world (& especially back then), so it only follows that I will like virtually anything they play (whether it be Schubert, Mozart, Haydn, Weber, Wagner, Strauss, Bruckner, etc.).

1. Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden (originally released by Philips on LP, and at one point, the cycle was available in two discount 'two-for-one' CD sets from Philips: Here's a link to Vol. 2, but I can't find Vol. 1 at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...41626874&sr=1-28&keywords=schubert+symphonies):

Symphony 3: 



Symphony 4: 



Symphony 5: 



Symphony 6: 



Symphony 8 "Unfinished": 



Symphony 9: 





(Sawallisch additionally recorded the 9th during his tenure in Philadelphia: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...sr=8-66&keywords=wolfgang+sawallisch+schubert)

2. Herbert Blomstedt's cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden (released by Berlin Classics, and subsequently Brilliant Classics, where it is available for free on Amazon Prime): 




https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sta...19&sr=8-1&keywords=Herbert+Blomstedt+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Dre...19&sr=8-2&keywords=Herbert+Blomstedt+schubert

As you mentioned, Sir Colin Davis also recorded a Schubert cycle with the Staatskapelle, but as I recall, I tended to prefer the other two Dresden sets (though I haven't actually sat down and closely compared them, & Davis probably has the best sound quality of the three).

Among other modern Schubert cycles, I've heard & read positive comments about the sets from conductors Peter Maag (with the Philharmonia Hungarica) & Sir Neville Marriner (with the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields) over the years, but have heard neither set. Btw, the Marriner set includes 3 movements from Schubert's unfinished 10th symphony (along with various symphonic fragments), which may be of interest. Nor have I heard the 2015 Schubert cycle from Tamas Vasary and the Budapest Symphony Orchestra, although I have heard this orchestra play Schubert, and was very impressed.

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...541625637&sr=8-3&keywords=peter+maag+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Ten...=1541625833&sr=8-1&keywords=marriner+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FZZ2DP/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

There's also a cycle from Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe on DG, which you might want to explore & sample, but I'm not overly keen on it myself--though it's certainly good.

3. On period instruments, I've liked the period cycle from Frans Bruggen & the Orchestra of the 18th Century (though on individual Schubert recordings, I probably prefer Bruno Weil on Sony--see links below):

Symphony No. 2: 



Symphony No. 4: 



Symphony No. 5: 



Symphony No. 8: 



Symphony No. 9: 




& I know others have liked Marc Minkowski's period cycle too (I've yet to get to it--but have liked Minkowski & his Les Musiciens du Louvre in the music of Handel & the French Baroque); as well as a cycle from Jos Van Immerseel & Anima Eterna--who took the trouble to find and use authentic valveless Viennese horns (as they did in their later Beethoven cycle, too, & with great success in Beethoven's 7th).

Minkowski (full cycle): 



https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...41626594&sr=1-13&keywords=schubert+symphonies

Immerseel (full cycle): 



https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...sr=1-1&keywords=schubert+symphonies+immerseel

Conductor Rene Jacobs has also recently released the 1st installment of a new Schubert cycle with the B'Rock Orchestra, which presumably is a period band: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...41627379&sr=1-65&keywords=schubert+symphonies

4. Among HIP sets on modern instruments, I'd suggest that you look into and sample (1) Nikolaus Harnoncourt's set with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (btw, Harnoncourt also recorded a final Schubert cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic, which I've not heard:



; although I find Harnoncourt a hit and miss conductor, and he's a bit quirky in Schubert at times, and (2) a cycle from the Kammerakademie Potsdam, conducted by Antonello Manacorda, on the Sony label (released on both individual CDs & in a box set). Like Marriner, Manacorda has recorded Schubert's unfinished 10th Symphony (see link below):

Harnoncourt: 




https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...541626764&sr=1-4&keywords=schubert+symphonies
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...541626764&sr=1-8&keywords=schubert+symphonies

Manacorda:

Symphonies 1 & 10 (unfinished): 



Symphonies 2 & 4: 



Symphonies 5 & 6: 



Symphonies 3 & 7 (unfinished): 




However, I've not heard the HIP (in progress?) cycle from Thomas Dausgaard and the Swedish Chamber Orchestra on BIS hybrid SACDs, which may be worthwhile: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...41627042&sr=1-59&keywords=schubert+symphonies

4. I've also liked a number of individual Schubert recordings as well, apart from the cycles, which I wouldn't want to be without: such as, on modern instruments, from conductors Eugen Jochum and Carlos Kleiber, and on period instruments, from Bruno Weil on Sony:

Bruno Weil:

Symphonies 5 & 6:: 



Symphony 9: 




Carlos Kleiber & the Vienna Philharmonic:

Symphonies 3 & 8 (although these have proven to be more controversial readings, which probably aren't universally liked): 



 and





Eugen Jochum:

Symphony No. 5 (1st movement), DG recording, with Jochum conducting the Bavarian R.S.O., which he founded: 



Symphony No. 8 (1st movement), DG recording, with Jochum conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra: 



Symphony No. 9 (1st movement), DG recording, with Jochum conducting the Bavarian R.S.O.: 



Symphony No. 9, live 1986: 




https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sym...1624361&sr=8-1&keywords=eugen+jochum+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-J...1624361&sr=8-3&keywords=eugen+jochum+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy...1624402&sr=8-4&keywords=eugen+jochum+schubert
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sch...1624402&sr=8-6&keywords=eugen+jochum+schubert

Hope that helps.


----------



## regnaDkciN

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the better option. All the symphonies (terrific recording) plus chamber music and lieder (12 CDs total) for just over $30.


Resurrecting this thread yet again, does anyone know which set was being referred to here? Since the poster appears to be involuntarily no longer with us, it would appear that any graphic or link vanished as well.


----------



## Templeton

I managed to get it up. It is this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Chamber-Music-Lieder/dp/B0000037AW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_10


----------



## Merl

Templeton said:


> I managed to get it up. It is this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Chamber-Music-Lieder/dp/B0000037AW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_10
> 
> View attachment 110068


I have this set twice, once in this 12CD box (as above) and once as just the 4CD set of symphonies. I've been trying to swap the 4CD symphonies set for years but I'm still stuck with it. Good set, btw, just dont like having duplicates.


----------



## wkasimer

Templeton said:


> I managed to get it up. It is this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Chamber-Music-Lieder/dp/B0000037AW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_10
> 
> View attachment 110068


You'd have to pay me to listen to Shura Gehrman again.


----------



## bobleflaneur

wkasimer said:


> You'd have to pay me to listen to Shura Gehrman again.


But does it include his English-language recordings of the song cycles? Those are comedy gold. They belong in any collection, right next to the recordings of the Guckenheimer Sour Kraut Band.


----------



## wkasimer

bobleflaneur said:


> But does it include his English-language recordings of the song cycles? Those are comedy gold.


Alas, I think that the set only includes the German versions, which aren't nearly as funny. But if you really want comedy, try his recording of "Arie Antiche", on which he pretends to be a countertenor.


----------



## gellio

I’ve always had only Böhm, Marriner and Abbado. I really have no complaints about them. This past weekend, I got the Harnoncourt (the one with the Royal Concertgebouw) and HOLY *****! I hope my cussing will be forgiven, but it’s most appropriate here. Incredible. The 4th, OH MY GOD, the 4th!!! All of them are so good, but wow - I have never heard a 4th like this. I’ve been listening to it non-stop all day - the 4th, 5th, 9th and my love - the 8th.

P.S. I can’t believe he wrote the 4th when he was 19. God, I’m such a loser!


----------



## starthrower

Minkowski, Nott, Goodman, Bruggen sound good from what I've streamed online. Normally I take the advice of realdealblues, but I don't like the sound of the Blomstedt set. Too bright on the louder passages.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> Minkowski, Nott, Goodman, Bruggen sound good from what I've streamed online. Normally I take the advice of realdealblues, but I don't like the sound of the Blomstedt set. Too bright on the louder passages.


Have you listened to Menuhin or Davis, Starthrower? I like all the sets you've mentioned (especially Nott) but there's something about those two I love (I think it's the unfussy approach of both). BTW, totally agree about Blomstedt. Good performances in a very bright sound.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't heard Menuhin or Davis. I'll keep listening to Blomstedt since I bought it. I need to get familiar with all the works. Right now I'm just getting into 8 & 9.


----------



## gellio

starthrower said:


> I haven't heard Menuhin or Davis. I'll keep listening to Blomstedt since I bought it. I need to get familiar with all the works. Right now I'm just getting into 8 & 9.


I also love the 4th and 8th. Harnoncourt's set is amazing. By far the best of all the sets I have. God, after listening to Harnoncourt the Bohm and Abbado sets are such duds.


----------



## Ras

starthrower said:


> I haven't heard Menuhin or Davis. I'll keep listening to Blomstedt since I bought it. I need to get familiar with all the works. Right now I'm just getting into 8 & 9.


*If you are first and foremost interested in 8 and 9 you should get Solti on Decca.:* Not a complete set, but it's the best Schubert recordings I have ever heard.


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> You'd have to pay me to listen to Shura Gehrman again.


How much do you charge for this service? :lol::tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> How much do you charge for this service? :lol::tiphat:


You can't afford it.


----------



## flamencosketches

I have both the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden set which I've owned and loved for years (among the first classical music I've ever come to enjoy) and the Böhm/Berliner Philharmoniker set which I just got. I'm starting to enjoy the Böhm even more on certain symphonies (the Unfinished in particular they do a great job with). Schubert's later symphonies are so good. The 8th might be my favorite ever, though I am new to the whole world of symphonic/orchestral music and in no position to pick real favorites. 

I'm not really in the market for another whole set but I may heed the recommendation of Ras a few posts back about Solti/Wiener for the 5th, 8th, and 9th since those are my favorites. I have Solti and the Chicago Symphony's set of Brahms symphonies which I have enjoyed to an extent (Brahms has yet to click with me unfortunately). Hearing different takes on the same work really tends to heighten my appreciation of the composition. This is something you don't really see in the other types of (popular) music that I am much more familiar with, where the music is a lot more personal for the most part. So it's all pretty exciting for me.


----------



## Merl

Thought I'd give this one a bump seeing as there was some discussion about Harnomcourt's 2 cycles on another thread. I'm quite enjoying Viotti's cycle. It's still available on Amazon as a cheap download both in the UK and elsewhere (£5.49 for the complete mp3 set). Well worth a fiver.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Complete-Symphonic-Marcello-Viotti/dp/B0100E6YSC/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?keywords=Schubert+viotti&qid=1569167159&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## Merl

One set I'd really like to hear is Vasary's live Schubert cycle. Vasary's symphony recordings of other condictors are usually quite entertaining. At £200 I don't think I'll be hearing this OOP set very soon. Top of my wanted Schubert cycles list along with the uber-rare Denis Vaughan 60s RCA set


----------



## Granate

*The Schubert I'm picking up*



Granate said:


> Schubert: sympphonies No.3 & "Unfinished": Carlos Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker, DG
> Schubert: late symphonies: Josef Krips, Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, Decca
> Schubert: complete symphonies: Günter Wand, Kölner Runfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, RCA


It's been more than three years since I asked your preferred sets for my challenge here, and a year and a half since I tried every one of them and made my list of favourites. I wasn't too keen on Schubert symphonies and decided not to purchase anything serious until I was satisfied with other composers. The other day, there was a sale in the Blomstedt Dresden set (6€) but I sampled the other favourites I had to recall what I wanted best, and I suddenly became gripped by the WDR sound and the Wand conducting. I found a great sale in the UK for his box and I picked it up.

In the beginning, I just cared about the two great symphonies, and I only bothered to own two fantastic recordings (the Kleiber Unfinished and the Krips stereo Great), but I've been lately streaming almost the whole Wand set in Cologne and I'm absolutely impressed by the sound of the orchestra, more than I was in the challenge. Blomstedt also had a rich string sound and more exciting tempi, but the overall picture and orchestral sound made me pick the Wand. I've been streaming it for two mornings, including the Unfinished.

I even compared both the Schubert and Bruckner Cologne recordings since they were recorded around the same years (there are actually DDD recordings in the set), and they didn't sound the same at all! I can't wait to hold the three of them and close the crave for Schubert even if I'm leaving behind many great recordings, but so far I don't need anything else. I'm fully invested into my huge Brahms challenge for once and for all.


----------



## flamencosketches

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the better option. All the symphonies (terrific recording) plus chamber music and lieder (12 CDs total) for just over $30.


This is a great set and a great bargain. Great performances of the symphonies, sonatas, and string quartets, with the caveat that the Lieder recordings with Shura Gehrman totally suck, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Helgi

Granate said:


> ... but the overall picture and orchestral sound made me pick the Wand. I've been streaming it for two mornings, including the Unfinished.


I have the cycle as part of the Great Recordings coffee table box, and I like it so much that I don't really feel the need for another complete cycle. Except maybe a period instrument one, as I remember a comment from either Norrington or Brüggen saying something to the effect that the symphonies, at least the first half of them, should be approached more like Haydn or Mozart than Beethoven or Schumann. I.e. that they are classical symphonies with a romantic bent, rather than romantic symphonies with a classical bent.

Makes perfect sense to me, so I'm interested in getting a cycle with that perspective for contrast. Brüggen, Norrington, Harnoncourt COE?

ETA: not necessarily with period instruments, but a smaller orchestra and a lighter approach.


----------



## Handelian

I picked up this set cheap. It is very well played and recorded. It is a pity that Schubert died just when he really found himself as a symphonist. Most of them are lightweight works but very pleasant


----------



## SixFootScowl

I need help. How many times did Harnoncourt record Shubert's symphonies? I see three different orchestras and one has two different sets, but may be the same.

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8829276--schubert-the-symphonies

Royal Concertgebouw. Are these just two releases of the same set?
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Franz/dp/B000000SK6/
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Franz/dp/B000AGL1A2/

Berlin Phil
https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-1-8-Schubert-Berliner-Philharmoniker/dp/B0754PVM13/


----------



## Itullian

He recorded them twice. Once for Teldec which is now Warner. 2 different issues. Concertebow

And a live set on a different label
Chamber orch of Europe


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


> He recorded them twice. Once for Teldec which is now Warner. 2 different issues. Concertebow
> 
> And a live set on a different label
> Chamber orch of Europe


And both are tremendous.

Coincidentally...........listened to Manacorda and the Potsdam Akademie recording of the 4th yesterday.

The Manacorda cycle appears to receive little recognition yet is really very good!


----------



## Merl

SixFootScowl said:


> I need help. How many times did Harnoncourt record Shubert's symphonies? I see three different orchestras and one has two different sets, but may be the same.
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8829276--schubert-the-symphonies
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw. Are these just two releases of the same set?
> https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Franz/dp/B000000SK6/
> https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Franz/dp/B000AGL1A2/
> 
> Berlin Phil
> https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-1-8-Schubert-Berliner-Philharmoniker/dp/B0754PVM13/


You are right, SFS. There are* 3 Harnoncourt Schubert cycles.*

Chamber Orchestra of Europe (ICA Classics released 2020 - recorded live 1988)
RCO (Teldec / Warner released 1993/2005 - recorded 1991)
BPO (Berlin Philharmoniker released 2017 - recorded 2003-2006)

Confusingly, the 1988 live set was released most recently (2020). The COE cycle was performed over just a few days during July 1988 in Graz. The concerts were recorded "live" for broadcast by the ORF (Austrian Radio), and the archive tapes have been remastered by ICA. I did have these originally from a live radio broadcasts bootleg site (bad Merl! :devil but they've been really well remastered as these recordings sound much cleaner than my good radio rips and with better bass definition. I've not heard all this set in its remastered form yet but as Harnomcourt's first attempt they have a spontaneity that is very winning. I have the other two sets and prefer the RCO one slightly but tbh you can't go wrong with any of Harnoncourt's Schubert cycles. If price is a consideration, the RCO set in all its forms can often be picked up very cheaply on the secondhand market. Alternatively if you want to own the BPO one you may have to sell some internal organs and your family home to own the BPO's lavishly packaged set.


----------



## DarkAngel

Merl said:


> You are right, SFS. There are* 3 Harnoncourt Schubert cycles.*
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe (ICA Classics released 2020 - recorded live 1988)
> RCO (Teldec / Warner 1992 - released 1993/2005)
> BPO (Berlin Philharmoniker released 2017 - recorded 2003-2006)
> 
> Confusingly, the 1988 live set was released most recently (2020). The COE The cycle was performed over just a few days during July 1988 in Graz. The concerts were recorded "live" for broadcast by the ORF (Austrian Radio), and the archive tapes have been remastered by ICA. I did have these originally from a live radio broadcasts bootleg site (bad Merl! :devil but they've definitely been remastered as these recordings sound much cleaner and with better bass definition. I've not heard all this set in its remastered form *but as Harnomcourt's first attempt they have a spontaneity that is very winning*. I have the other two sets and prefer the RCO one slightly but tbh you can't go wrong with any of Harnoncourt's Schubert cycles.


I was just a few days ago considering buying BPO boxset with nice luxury packaging but it seems to be more earthbound, polished and less playful and exciting, I much prefer the COE live set which is most exciting and thrilling of the 3 sets for me, the sound is very good and you will hear no crowd noise during performance.......a real winner and 1/2 the cost of BPO set!

So my preference is COE 1, RCO 2, BPO 3








Yes Buy Buy.......

BTW you can never have too many Schubert symphony sets......:angel:
(or single CD 8,9 performances)


----------



## DarkAngel

Speaking of Schubert 9th listening to this new release on Tidal streaming, ticks all the boxes for me and me thinks it is heading for Amazon buy basket.......


----------



## Itullian

I like all the sets i have. And i have a bunch.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I like Davis for the beautiful, characterful playing of the Dresdeners; Marriner for his lightness and sparkle, and Böhm for big Romantic opulence. I don’t get along with mostly anything that Harnoncourt did, undoubtedly intrepid and imaginative conductor that he was.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> I have the other two sets and prefer the RCO one slightly but tbh you can't go wrong with any of Harnoncourt's Schubert cycles. If price is a consideration, the RCO set in all its forms can often be picked up very cheaply on the secondhand market.


Thanks. I picked up the RCO set for $7.95 and free shipping. This is my first entry into Shubert.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DarkAngel said:


> I was just a few days ago considering buying BPO boxset with nice luxury packaging but it seems to be more earthbound, polished and less playful and exciting, I much prefer the COE live set which is most exciting and thrilling of the 3 sets for me, the sound is very good and you will hear no crowd noise during performance.......a real winner and 1/2 the cost of BPO set!
> 
> So my preference is COE 1, RCO 2, BPO 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Buy Buy.......
> 
> BTW you can never have too many Schubert symphony sets......:angel:
> (or single CD 8,9 performances)


COE set is very expensive compared to RCO. I have RCO on order cheap. If I get a second set will be a different conductor, maybe Muti.


----------



## Itullian

SixFootScowl said:


> COE set is very expensive compared to RCO. I have RCO on order cheap. If I get a second set will be a different conductor, maybe Muti.


RCO is very good. You will like it.
Beware the Muti. It's a good set but, 9 the great, is split between 2 discs, unbelievable!! :scold:


----------



## Merl

SixFootScowl said:


> Thanks. I picked up the RCO set for $7.95 and free shipping. This is my first entry into Shubert.


You won't be disappointed Fritzy!


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


> RCO is very good. You will like it.
> *Beware the Muti. It's a good set but, 9 the great, is split between 2 discs, unbelievable!!* :scold:


That is almost unthinkable, especially since full Muti 9th and overutre issued on budget 1CD release


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> RCO is very good. You will like it.
> Beware the Muti. It's a good set but, 9 the great, is split between 2 discs, unbelievable!! :scold:


I have that set. I got round this problem by burning both halves of the 9th to a single cd and putting it in the box.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Beware the Muti. It's a good set but, 9 the great, is split between 2 discs, unbelievable!! :scold:





DarkAngel said:


> That is almost unthinkable, especially since full Muti 9th and overutre issued on budget 1CD release


The obvious solution is to buy the Muti cycle and the extra copy of the Ninth!


----------



## Itullian

SixFootScowl said:


> The obvious solution is to buy the Muti cycle and the extra copy of the Ninth!


I did ...........................
After I noticed it.


----------



## Merl

SixFootScowl said:


> The obvious solution is to buy the Muti cycle and the extra copy of the Ninth!


Mine was a better solution. It cost the price of a blank cdr.


----------



## jim prideaux

Could I politely take this opportunity to again highlight the wonders of the Manacorda Potsdam cycle!

I particularly enjoy both the Harnoncourt RCO and COE cycles....it just seems a little disappointing that Antonello's magnificent efforts go unrecognised!


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Could I politely take this opportunity to again highlight the wonders of the Manacorda Potsdam cycle!
> 
> I particularly enjoy both the Harnoncourt RCO and COE cycles....it just seems a little disappointing that Antonello's magnificent efforts go unrecognised!


Another vote for Manacorda's set - well worth having on the shelves.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> Mine was a better solution. It cost the price of a blank cdr.


Unless you are OCD and just have to have an official disk.

Fore example, I actually have two copies of Barenboim's Fidelio because of two different releases with different cover art.


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> I have that set. I got round this problem by burning both halves of the 9th to a single cd and putting it in the box.:tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 154161


The irony of doing this was I burned that disc 3 years ago and haven't played it since. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> The irony of doing this was I burned that disc 3 years ago and haven't played it since. :lol:


You should listen to it.
Muti's "Great" is very good.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> You should listen to it.
> Muti's "Great" is very good.


I know it's very good but the last time I did listen to it was on my phone (I burned it onto there last year). Haha.


----------



## CnC Bartok

jim prideaux said:


> Could I politely take this opportunity to again highlight the wonders of the Manacorda Potsdam cycle!
> 
> I particularly enjoy both the Harnoncourt RCO and COE cycles....it just seems a little disappointing that Antonello's magnificent efforts go unrecognised!


Despite misgivings about taking recommendations from north of Watford Gap (Malx included) :devil: :devil: I have ordered a set of these. I am not sure I am fully enamored of any of the sets I have (Marriner, Abbado, Bohm, and Davis)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This site gives brief reviews of many Schubert symphony cycles
https://ionarts.blogspot.com/2018/12/a-survey-of-schubert-symphony-cycles.html


----------



## Josquin13

Here are my top picks for Schubert Symphonies 1-9 (or 1-8):

I. My top 6 cycles on modern instruments, roughly ranked: All of these sets offer 'old school' performances, more or less, with the possible exception of Hans Zender's cycle (but only at times): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X3-DP_yci0; which is a "sleeper" set on this list (unless you don't know about Otmar Suitner's Denon cycle):

1. Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt, Berlin Classics/Brilliant, analogue: I've listed Blomstedt's cycle first due to the phenomenal playing of the 1970s Staatskapelle Dresden in these symphonies!, who nudge out Suitner and Zender's orchestras as a first pick in this music.

2. Tie-Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner, Denon, digital.

2. Tie--SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Hans Zender, Hänssler, digital.

4. Staatskapelle Dresden, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Philips, analogue. These are great performances, too, but the 1960s Philips sound is a bit older (though good), which may prove a slight negative for some listeners.

5. Vienna Philharmonic, István Kertész, Decca, analogue. These are 'classic' older recordings from a very gifted conductor, who passed away far too young.

6. Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis, RCA, digital. Another excellent cycle, and Davis is arguably better than Blomstedt in some of the earlier, more 'Haydnesque' symphonies, such as Nos. 1, 2, & 3 (although I consider No. 2 to be partly Beethoven influenced). However, by the time this RCA cycle was made, the Staatskapelle Dresden wasn't quite as phenomenal an orchestra as they had been under Blomstedt in the 1970s (and C. Kleiber in the early 1980s), due to the intervention of the Sinopoli years, which had put a strain on the orchestra. Although they were still a great orchestra. Nor is Davis always quite as engaging a Schubert conductor as the others, but he's still very good (& particularly in the earlier symphonies 1-4 & 6), for the most part.

Yet, I must say that Sir Colin is the only conductor I've ever heard that could actually make the Staatskapelle Dresden sound dull in Beethoven, in his surprisingly lacklaster Beethoven Symphony 1-9 cycle with the orchestra (although that is definitely not the case with Davis's Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-5 with Claudio Arrau, which is a different story, as the interplay between Arrau and the Dresden musicians is wonderful). & I mention this lackluster cycle because there are touches of that dullness, occasionally, in Davis's Schubert Dresden readings, IMO: such as, for example, the rather slow opening 1st movement of Davis's 9th Symphony, where Davis drags the music: 



. He also takes every repeat in every movement of the 9th, which may further contribute to the performance sounding routine. I likewise find that a small degree of the routine occasionally creeps into Davis's 5th & 8th in spots, as well. (Granted, elsewhere he's better.)

With that said, I don't know Sir Neville Marriner's ASMF set. Nor have I heard Peter Maag or Tamás Vásáry's cycles.

Some excellent individual performances on modern instruments:

--Eugen Jochum, Symphony No. 8 (Boston Symphony Orchestra), Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9 (Bavarian Radio S.O.), DG. Years ago, I heard that the Jochum's Schubert recordings on DG were among the recordings that he was most proud of in his career (as told to a friend), and they are favorites of mine, as well. In fact, I'd consider them to be among the finest & most Viennese sounding Schubert on record (despite that I'm not overly crazy about DG's "Original image bit processing" remasters myself, though others might disagree):






















--Carlos Kleiber, Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8 (Vienna Philharmonic) DG CD, and Esoteric Hybrid SACD with DSD remastering: Kleiber's Schubert recordings have tended to divide critics over the years, but I like them:










--Bernard Haitink, Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9 (Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam), Philips, analogue.
--Wilhelm Furtwangler, Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9 (Berlin Philharmonic), DG mono (historical).

II. HIP performances on modern instruments:

1. Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda, Sony, digital. I recall enthusiastically recommending this set when it first came out, before the individual issues had been boxed, and again, after it was completed & boxed as a cycle. But I've never seen anyone else express a similar enthusiasm for Manacorda's cycle, which I had previously considered to be a "sleeper" set, that is, until jim prideaux's comments on this thread. He writes,

"Could I politely take this opportunity to again highlight the wonders of the Manacorda Potsdam cycle!... it just seems a little disappointing that Antonello's magnificent efforts go unrecognised!"

I agree, it's a terrific cycle! My guess is that people don't know about it...? As for other HIP cycles on modern instruments, I don't feel a need to recommend any other set in this category (unless people would count Hans Zender's cycle above as HIP? which I can't entirely get behind as HIP); although to be fair to Nikolaus Harnoncourt, I've not heard any of his three Schubert cycles (which I'm assuming are HIP). Nor have I heard Sir Charles Mackerras's recordings modern instruments, either. By the way, the Kammerakademie Potsdam is an underrated chamber orchestra, IMO, as their playing is consistently excellent. Here are some You listening clips to sample Manacorda's Potsdam Schubert:

--Symphony No. 1 & 10th fragment: 



--Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished": 




III. My top two cycles on period instruments,

1. Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Bruggen, Philips/Decca, digital: Here's the complete cycle on You Tube: 




2. Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel, Zig-zag Territories, digital: Here's the complete cycle on You Tube: 




It's a toss up as to which of these two excellent period cycles I prefer over the other; although I may slightly prefer Bruggen's by a narrow margin. Nevertheless, Immerseel took the pains to find authentic Viennese horns for his cycle, and his performances are worth hearing on that account alone, since it makes a fascinating difference to Schubert's orchestral balances (just the old Viennese horns did in Immerseel's Beethoven 7th--in regards to the crucially important interplay between the brass & woodwinds, which is one of my favorite recordings of the 7th on record, and was, for me, the highlight of Immerseel's Beethoven 1-9 cycle: 



).

Some excellent individual performances on period instruments:

1. Bruno Weil, Symphonies 8 & 9 (or 7 & 8 on these CDs) The Classical Band, Sony:

--Symphony No. 7 (or 8), "Unfinished" (speaking of 'sleeper' recordings, this is easily the best period 8th on record, IMO, as Weil outshines both Bruggen & Immerseel here, and it's also one of my favorite 8ths on record, period): 



--Symphony No. 8 (or 9), "The Great": 




2. Sir Charles Mackerras, Symphonies 5, 8, & 9, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Virgin/Erato, digital--one of the better period 9ths I've heard:

--Symphony No. 5: 



--Symphony No. 8, "Unfinished": 



--Symphony No. 9 "The Great":


----------



## HenryPenfold

Wand


----------



## jim prideaux

I cannot help but admit to a certain gratification having read J13's recent post ( just before Henry P) as it includes ( not only my name I hasten to add!) two points that I do think are rather significant and do confirm things my ears appear to have been telling me......

1) I also have reservations regarding Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden cycle.....Whenever I listen to it I feel as if I am telling myself it is better then it actually is!.....'lifeless' is perhaps the word I would use.

2) Manacorda....someone else acknowledges just how good it is!

However....the recent Harnoncourt and COE cycle takes all the prizes as far as I am concerned.


----------



## wkasimer

> 1. Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda, Sony, digital. I recall enthusiastically recommending this set when it first came out, before the individual issues had been boxed, and again, after it was completed & boxed as a cycle. But I've never seen anyone else express a similar enthusiasm for Manacorda's cycle, which I had previously considered to be a "sleeper" set, that is, until jim prideaux's comments on this thread. He writes,
> 
> "Could I politely take this opportunity to again highlight the wonders of the Manacorda Potsdam cycle!... it just seems a little disappointing that Antonello's magnificent efforts go unrecognised!"


It's also dirt-cheap on Amazon - I just ordered a copy.


----------



## jegreenwood

Inspired by this thread, I picked up FLAC downloads of the Blomstedt and Bruggen cycles. Together $21.75

Interestingly, had I purchased the FLAC download of the Bruggen on the Philips label, it would have cost me twice as much as the FLAC download of the Decca budget version of the same cycle. As for the Blomstedt, the set cost $8.50; each individual symphony cost $8.40. Actually the 8th cost $7.20 and the 9th cost $15.60.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8046482--schubert-symphonies-nos-1-9


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Inspired by this thread, I picked up FLAC downloads of the Blomstedt and Bruggen cycles. Together $21.75
> 
> Interestingly, had I purchased the FLAC download of the Bruggen on the Philips label, it would have cost me twice as much as the FLAC download of the Decca budget version of the same cycle. As for the Blomstedt, the set cost $8.50; each individual symphony cost $8.40. Actually the 8th cost $7.20 and the 9th cost $15.60.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8046482--schubert-symphonies-nos-1-9


Really enjoying both sets. Haven't reached 8 or 9 in either (although I have a number of satisfying recordings of both already).


----------



## Rogerx

> Josquin13
> 
> 2. Tie-Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner, Denon, digital.


They are now on Brilliant and they sound sublime fore nest to nothing.


----------

